# Looks like I need to BLD :)



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 12, 2007)

Haha, I got a little laugh out of the title at first.
Didn't even mean to make it a paradox.

Well I was looking at some fun statistics..
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#2

Since I'm 12 and about 10 months old, I could be the 4th youngest blindfold solver in the world, pretty cool huh?

I think I'm gonna go Stefan Poachman Method, seems pretty..easy, yet with a great potential.

So any helpful links on learning it would help!
(I am already trying to learn from this guy named Seerusgod on youtube, hes not that clear though..)


----------

